# How many ways is this wrong



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

http://articles.news.aol.com/sports/articl...S00010000000001

Hope link works


----------



## Mykoe817 (Feb 13, 2005)

reality show? am i missing something?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I kinda get Bonds defensive posturing but this fan is a PR dream for him.
1. He's hispanic (current events)
2. He's a serviceman (current events)
3. He didn't want to throw the ball back
4. He's a Barry Bonds fan



Mykoe817 said:


> reality show? am i missing something?


Yeah that's the potentially sickening thing. "Bonds on Bonds" is a reality show Barry is doing where he cries about how tough his millionaire life is. The fan signs a waiver but Bonds signs nothing, nice.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Ummm, why is not signing a big deal? Lots of players do that.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Fido said:


> Ummm, why is not signing a big deal? Lots of players do that.


How many players have done that when they were one home run away from Babe Ruth?

Careful, there's only one other player to choose from :laugh:

my point: Bonds needs good publicity, he isn't like "a lot of other players" for a lot of reasons


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

acestro said:


> Ummm, why is not signing a big deal? Lots of players do that.


How many players have done that when they were one home run away from Babe Ruth?

Careful, there's only one other player to choose from :laugh:

my point: Bonds needs good publicity, he isn't like "a lot of other players" for a lot of reasons
[/quote]

there's alwasy more that meets the eyes ace..i'm sure that the guy walked away with other neat presents aswell..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

he's a f*cking sh*t head, and this further proves the point...i hope he breaks his racist leg before he gets to tie the record. he should be nowhere near the hall-of-fame, and all his home runs should be whiped away from his cheating ass.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

io love the banner:

"babe ruth did it on hotdogs and beer, Aaron did it with class"


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

r1dermon said:


> he's a f*cking sh*t head, and this further proves the point...i hope he breaks his racist leg before he gets to tie the record. he should be nowhere near the hall-of-fame, and all his home runs should be whiped away from his cheating ass.


jealous/?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Does that mean he won't autograph any used roid syringes as well ? I've been diggin in the dumpster behind Balco labs for nothing


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> he's a f*cking sh*t head, and this further proves the point...i hope he breaks his racist leg before he gets to tie the record. he should be nowhere near the hall-of-fame, and all his home runs should be whiped away from his cheating ass.


jealous/?
[/quote]

Yeah everyone is just jealous of a guy who cheated his way up to ruth's record; we all want to be like Barry! I hope you arent being serious.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

mori0174 said:


> he's a f*cking sh*t head, and this further proves the point...i hope he breaks his racist leg before he gets to tie the record. he should be nowhere near the hall-of-fame, and all his home runs should be whiped away from his cheating ass.


jealous/?
[/quote]

Yeah everyone is just jealous of a guy who cheated his way up to ruth's record; we all want to be like Barry! I hope you arent being serious.
[/quote]
he did what every other baseball player did, oh well cry me a river. DONT HATE and i am not kidding. barry bonds is the man and he dont have to sign sh*t. dont be mad he took your favorite pitcher out the park.
wes


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

He's a self-centered dick. End of story.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

he's in the NL, sox are in the AL, i could care less if he took my favorite pitcher yard...you're a dumbass wes...eat my sh*t. bonds is a loser, he took roids to get where he was, why should i be jealous, bonds is jealous of ruth and aaron because they did it without roids. he's a loser, he calls beantown racist and then goes and says that he'd like to break ruth's record but not aarons...what a ***. this f*cker should be banished from baseball forever, all his records should be whiped away. he's a loser, and treats the very few that support him like a bunch of f*cking tards. talking about how he's got a hard life...f*ck him...what car does he drive? i'll bet you its a lot nicer than mine...so he can stfu about how he's got it hard, he doesnt know what hard is.


----------



## greenmonkey51 (Aug 16, 2004)

What's everybodies deal with Bonds. Big deal if he took steroids. Nobody says anything when a pitcher is caught doctoring the ball. There is a lot of pitchers who doctored the ball and they're in the hall. Bonds shouldn't have to sign anything if he doesn't want to. MLB isn't recognizing HR 714 with anything special.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

no dude, thats f*cking bullshit, not only is it illegal to take roids, its also against the rules! doctoring the ball is against the rules, but you wont go to jail for it...and plus, it works for one batter, roids have a lasting impact, and the fact that bonds will break a record in a beloved sport all because he took roids is complete garbage, there are others who play the game without roids, who are nowhere near close to the record, bonds should be one of those guys. he's not, because he cheated.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

i dont think he should be able to beat ruths record 
ruth played ball in a diffrent time 
when men were men and not roid machines 
theres noone out there that will think he truely beat his record 
ruth used to pitch 
he also had a day job in the beggining 
them guys back then played for love 
no the all mighty dollar
all of these guys now are like race horses 
its not the love of the game anymore 
arods aint worth no 250mill 
jeter clemens johnson all of them suck 
none will ever be yogi berra ruth or the mick 
sh*t mickey mantle played with seriuos injury 
if bonds pulls a finger hes out 4 games 
there like Girls now 
worried more about everything but the game 
if it wasnt for the fans there wouldnt be baseball no more
and i dont think the players inspire fans as much anymore
if you wanna know what i mean go to a yankee playoff game 
if we werent there screaming our heads off they wouldnt be able to play 
i met yogi once a long while ago 
do you know he has a world siries ring for every finger 
i dont think many other players will ever be able to say that 
that said bonds should have an asterist *****one of them star things 
so when little kids grown up they know steriods helped him achive greatness
its sad to think these are our youngs heros 
a bunch of drugged up freaks that are way overpaid


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

completely agree...its bullshit that i pay INSANE money to go see my team, and i go about 15-20 times a year, and they cheat for their own gain...f*ck them, its not their game, its the fans game, they are all pussies nowadays, i agree, they sign waivers so they can't ride motorcycles or rollerblade, its complete bullshit, this is supposed to be a game that fans can relate to, its like watching droids out there nowadays...superhuman...


----------



## greenmonkey51 (Aug 16, 2004)

What record is he going to break. He won't break Aarons record. Once he's past Ruth he'll most likely shut it down. He would still need 42 more HR to tie Aaron. That ain't gonna happen this year and I very doubt he'll play next year. Even if he didn't use steroid he still is a Hall of Fame player. ESPN projected at the pace he was going at age 35 he would of had 634 HR.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

no no no...would maybe have been a hall of fame player...now he's gotta be out, because he cheated like a douche bag...he used to be a base stealer, built like a runner...now he's built like a damn tank...look at his rookie year photo's and photos early in his career, he's not the same person. he used to be a legitimate base stealing threat, now its a bad at bat if its not a home run.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I agree with the steroid use. He is breaking the rules of the game to suceed in the game.

It's like only running to third and considering it a home run. He might as well break other rules as well.

It's funny, in Fargo, You see people. wearing shirts that say "The record is STILL 61" When Roger Marris (a Fargo native) broke the single year HR record with FEWER games.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

The whole thing makes me sick. I cant beleive he is still allowed to be on the field with the pretty obvious knowledge that he used roids. I can honestly say that while watching the game last night I was hoping to see him running across the outfield after a ball and drop on the spot ending his drug ridden, cold hearted excuse for a career.

At least Corey Lidle had the guts to come out and say what everyone in baseball is thinking about this whole situation.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Still no solid proof on the steroid issue.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Fido said:


> Still no solid proof on the steroid issue.


And OJ wasn't the real killer.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

CichlidAddict said:


> Still no solid proof on the steroid issue.


And OJ wasn't the real killer.








[/quote]

well he was aquitted in a court of law


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

he was acquitted of criminal charges, but he was found responsible for wrongful death in a civil suit. but it doesnt matter, barry bonds is a douche bag, one of the many douche bags who are ruining baseball.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Fido said:


> Still no solid proof on the steroid issue.


Typical Bay area Bonds apologist - close your eyes and ears and scream "lalalalala" - reality can be such a nuissance sometimes - just ask the pres :laugh:


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

^^ and typical frenchy accuser. SHOW ME TEH PROOF!!111


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

View attachment 105683

1991
View attachment 105684

2004

yeah it's 13 years, and he could have worked out and gotten bigger...the irony is his head getting massive which is a side effect of human growth hormones


----------



## Mykoe817 (Feb 13, 2005)

thats a 13 year difference... anyone can bulk up to that size. within a matter of year 1 - 3. if they stay focus, and i heard he used andromax [sp] or something, basically a legal growth hormone. and a person's head gettin massive has nothing to do with growth hormones.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Mykoe817 said:


> thats a 13 year difference... anyone can bulk up to that size. within a matter of year 1 - 3. if they stay focus, and i heard he used andromax [sp] or something, basically a legal growth hormone. and a person's head gettin massive has nothing to do with growth hormones.




Actually there are only two ways that an adult's head can increase in size. One is acromaglea which is basically what Andre the Giant suffered and ultimately died from and another is use of Human Growth Hormone.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Fido said:


> thats a 13 year difference... anyone can bulk up to that size. within a matter of year 1 - 3. if they stay focus, and i heard he used andromax [sp] or something, basically a legal growth hormone. and a person's head gettin massive has nothing to do with growth hormones.




Ignorance is bliss I guess. After the BALCO raid, they discovered doping calenders and madical records with cover that says "B. Bonds" which has dates, dosages and types of drugs he took including HGH, Cream and clear, insulin injections, and other banned substances. The calanders also contains marked dates where Barry took both pee tests and blood tests to insure the drugs weren't being identified by tests.

Barry isnt some high school kids getting roids on the internet. He's a professional athlete. The people, specifically Victor Conte, supplying his with drugs are bigtime professionals who have very advanced technology and labratories designed specfically to create performance enhancing drugs. Barry was under the training of the same people who supplied Marion Jones, the olympian who got caught with roids.

The only reason Bonds is still playing is because the government was focused on nailing BALCO and Conte, not the athletes. Couple that with the joke that is Major League Baseball and steroid testing and you have a pathetic excuse for a human being like Bonds breaking records he doesn't deserve. How can you honestly avoid all this INCREDIBLY OBVIOUS evidence and think he's innocent. Take all that evidence, add in that his head had doubled in size and he has gained an unbeleivable amount of muscle mass at age 40 (when it is EXTREMELY difficult to GAIN muscle mass) and its pretty obvious that he was juicing. Saying he wasn't is just pathetically naive.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

at least he got to have an article written about him


----------



## dinali28 (Mar 1, 2006)

whatever about the steroids and the records, they'll be broken eventually and he'll be forgot about. But c'mon, that fan hid the ball from the other fans so he wouldnt have it take away from him and thrown back on the field, the least Bonds could have done is just sign the ball for the guy out of human dignity.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

ESPMike said:


> thats a 13 year difference... anyone can bulk up to that size. within a matter of year 1 - 3. if they stay focus, and i heard he used andromax [sp] or something, basically a legal growth hormone. and a person's head gettin massive has nothing to do with growth hormones.




Ignorance is bliss I guess. After the BALCO raid, they discovered doping calenders and madical records with cover that says "B. Bonds" which has dates, dosages and types of drugs he took including HGH, Cream and clear, insulin injections, and other banned substances.  The calanders also contains marked dates where Barry took both pee tests and blood tests to insure the drugs weren't being identified by tests.

[/quote]

Please show me this article of news, that states these words, from a good source and I will brand Bonds a cheat as well.


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

A lot of crying going on in here... I dont hear anyone whining about McGuire, Palmeiro or Giambi in here... "Waaa wahhh i hate bonds because hes a dick, therefor ill extend allegations." ((steroids werent illegal(please dont come back and say they were because they were not) then and he has never failed a test)).

Funny that everyone in every visitor stadium boos him, knowing they bought their ticket for the hopes they can see him hit a home run.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

cadeucsb said:


> A lot of crying going on in here... I dont hear anyone whining about McGuire, Palmeiro or Giambi in here... "Waaa wahhh i hate bonds because hes a dick, therefor ill extend allegations." ((steroids werent illegal(please dont come back and say they were because they were not) then and he has never failed a test)).
> 
> Funny that everyone in every visitor stadium boos him, knowing they bought their ticket for the hopes they can see him hit a home run.


That's cause this thread is abound Bonds. I'll call McGuire, Palmero and Giambi cheaters as well. Bonds' case is just more notorious than others due to the circumstances like he is about to break Babe Ruth's mark and he owns the single season record for bobms


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Fido said:


> A lot of crying going on in here... I dont hear anyone whining about McGuire, Palmeiro or Giambi in here... "Waaa wahhh i hate bonds because hes a dick, therefor ill extend allegations." ((steroids werent illegal(please dont come back and say they were because they were not) then and he has never failed a test)).
> 
> Funny that everyone in every visitor stadium boos him, knowing they bought their ticket for the hopes they can see him hit a home run.


First of all, steroids have always been illegal because they are illegal based on the laws of the federal government. While they may have not been banned by MLB till recently, they have long been illegal by law.

I think McGuire, Giambi, Palmeiro, and our own pitcher Franklin (Phillies pitcher Ryan Franklin got nailed for steroid use) are all cheaters. im ashamed to have Franklin on our team. However, who cares about guys like him. He's a second rate (at best) pitcher who usually hurts a team more then help them whenever he's in the game. As for the other guys, McGuire is retired so whats the point, Palmeiro is obviously worthless over the hill garbage (does he still play even) and Giambi atleast came clean, and he's pretty worthless these days too, not exactly breaking records. Bonds on the other hand is trying to break the most cherished record in all of professional sports. Thats the difference. And does it make it ok to single him out because he's trying to break that record, yes it does.

Too address your last paragraph, people went just to abuse him. I was planning on going Sunday night (im from Philly) not to see Bonds hit a home run, but for the pure purpose of yelling obscene things at him, possibly throwing things at him and if I was really lucky seeing him break his neck and end his career.

Im sorry he's on your favortie team and you've been routing for him for a while, but its time to open up your eyes and see that he's the most blatant cheater of all time. I cant beleive Pete Rose gets banned for baseball for betting, and Barry Bonds alters the outcomes of countless games and destroys the credibility of record books, yet he plays on. Lets not forget Rose was never proven guilty based on him admitting to it until long after he was banned, why is it Barry has to admit it for him to be at least suspended. Its pathetic.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Why has Barry Bonds never failed a drug test?

Help from Victor Conte, thats how:


> Although Olympic athletes faced the toughest steroid policy in sports, Conte came to realize that beating the testers was not difficult. He worked to provide a broad menu of drugs that were hard to detect. Among those he ultimately offered were growth hormone; erythropoietin, or EPO, the oxygen-boosting drug; the diabetes drug insulin, which also was particularly potent when cocktailed with other substances; norbolethone, a.k.a. the Clear, a powerful anabolic developed by Wyeth Laboratories in the 1960s but never brought to market (possibly because of doubts about its safety); a testosterone-based balm that Conte called the Cream; and the narcolepsy drug modafinil, a powerful stimulant that athletes took directly before competing.
> 
> Growth hormone and insulin were completely undetectable. The EPO test couldn't detect all forms of the drug. Testers wouldn't screen for norbolethone, a drug that had never been marketed. And the Cream was a mixture of synthetic testosterone and epitestosterone that concealed what would otherwise be telltale signs of the use of an undetectable steroid.


How do they know Barry was using under Conte?



> As a result of an IRS investigation of BALCO as well as evidence sent to the U.S. Anti-Doping Agency (USADA), a federal raid on BALCO was scheduled late in 2003, involving more than two dozen agents and officials representing five different agencies. On the morning of Sept. 3 the raiding party gathered at Bayside Park, one mile east of BALCO.
> 
> There, Jeff Novitzky, an agent of the IRS Criminal Investigation unit, handed out copies of a briefing document and explained that Conte and BALCO vice president James Valente were distributing steroids and other performance-enhancing drugs to well-known athletes, specifically mentioning Barry Bonds and Marion Jones. The agents were told to seize all "controlled substances and other athletic performance-enhancing drugs and paraphernalia," along with documents dating back to 1994. Novitzky was to be informed immediately if the name Greg Anderson was found on any documents.
> 
> ...


This is just specific text from the article. For the full article, whci I highyl reccomend reading as it is very well done, go HERE to Sports Illustrated.

Proof enough?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow, I didn't know this would be this emotionally charged.

I just thought Bond could have helped his image a little by signing the damn thing.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Once again, please show me MEDICAL RECORDS that you claimed were found with Bond's name on it with injections, HGH, ETC ETC. Not BS second hand rumors from some balco labs push over.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Fido said:


> Once again, please show me MEDICAL RECORDS that you claimed were found with Bond's name on it with injections, HGH, ETC ETC. Not BS second hand rumors from some balco labs push over.


BS second hand rumors? Wow...


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

BS Second hand rumors? Did you read my post?



> *As a result of an IRS investigation of BALCO as well as evidence sent to the U.S. Anti-Doping Agency (USADA), a federal raid* on BALCO was scheduled late in 2003, involving more than two dozen agents and officials representing five different agencies. On the morning of Sept. 3 the raiding party gathered at Bayside Park, one mile east of BALCO.
> 
> *There, Jeff Novitzky, an agent of the IRS Criminal Investigation unit, * handed out copies of a briefing document and explained that Conte and BALCO vice president James Valente were distributing steroids and other performance-enhancing drugs to well-known athletes, *specifically mentioning Barry Bonds and Marion Jones. *


As for the medical records, OBVIOUSLY there arent public copies available of medical records/government investigation evidence, but according to the agents conducting the raids of BALCO...



> According to the government, Conte implicated 27 athletes -- 15 from track and field, seven from the National Football League and five from the major leagues, including Barry Bonds. Prior to the start of the 2003 season, baseball's first year of testing for steroids, Greg Anderson had brought in several players, including Bonds, to get the Cream and the Clear. Bonds used the substances "on a regular basis," Conte said, which meant taking each drug twice a week, with cycles of three weeks on, one week off. Bonds didn't pay for the drugs; instead, he received them in exchange for promoting Conte's legal supplement, ZMA. Conte told the agents that Anderson had last been in the office to refill his supply of the Cream and the Clear three or four weeks earlier.
> 
> In their search for evidence the agents found the ledger in Conte's office -- listing the names of athletes, the specific drugs they were using, their blood and urine-test results and their testosterone-to-epitestosterone ratios (a key reading for drug testers). They also found documents detailing lab work performed for various athletes, apparently as part of Conte's trace mineral-testing program.


What is there now a government conspiracy involving the IRS and the USADA to frame Barry Bonds? Cmon now. How can you disregard such blatant evidence of Bonds' guilt. If you look at this information along with Bonds' UNBELEIVABLE muscle growth and creepy increase in head size, it is just naive to beleive that Bonds hasn't engaged in significant use of performance enhancing drugs.

Not to mention Bonds' ridiculous testimony when asked about his injections saying he thought they were injecting flax-seed oil into his ass. I consider myself a pretty decent and well informed athlete, and I've suplemented flaxseed oil on many occasions. Last time I checked it was taken orally in a capsule, not by injection to your ass. Injecting an oil into your bloodstream is the dumbest thing ive ever heard. Its a pill or pure oil taken as a DIETARY supplement to put Omega3 fats into your body, for the same reasons people including myself supplement fish oil. Injecting a dietary supplement which works in your stomach would be an obviously ridiculous idea. So why inject it, or why would someone who is so strict about their workout regimine and careful about their body do something so incredibly stupid?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I honestly think that words are wasted on bay area Bonds apologists such as Fido.. That's sort of like trying to prove to somebody that the sky is blue and today is Wednesday when that person already has made up their mind to not listen to reason


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Fido said:


> Once again, please show me MEDICAL RECORDS that you claimed were found with Bond's name on it with injections, HGH, ETC ETC. Not BS second hand rumors from some balco labs push over.


How do you breathe with your head buried that far down in the sand?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Ron Mexico said:


> I honestly think that words are wasted on bay area Bonds apologists such as Fido.. That's sort of like trying to prove to somebody that the sky is blue and today is Wednesday when that person already has made up their mind to not listen to reason


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

this picture cracked me up!!!!

he should sign and so should every pro sports player. the fans are who put the money in their pockets. without the fans they would be working contruction, fast food or a desk job.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Ron Mexico said:


> I honestly think that words are wasted on bay area Bonds apologists such as Fido.. That's sort of like trying to prove to somebody that the sky is blue and today is Wednesday when that person already has made up their mind to not listen to reason


There is a thing called reading comprehension. I called this guys bluff about actual MEDICAL RECORDS. Now he put some bs article, and is backing off his claim of MEDICAL RECORDS showing Bond's "doses".


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Fido said:


> I honestly think that words are wasted on bay area Bonds apologists such as Fido.. That's sort of like trying to prove to somebody that the sky is blue and today is Wednesday when that person already has made up their mind to not listen to reason


There is a thing called reading comprehension. I called this guys bluff about actual MEDICAL RECORDS. Now he put some bs article, and is backing off his claim of MEDICAL RECORDS showing Bond's "doses".








[/quote]

Suppose there is no "smoking syringe" or medical records that have been released to the public showing that Barry cheated.

In your opinion as an educated observer, based on everything you have seen and heard thus far - do you honestly have doubts as to whether he juiced or not ?


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Fido said:


> I honestly think that words are wasted on bay area Bonds apologists such as Fido.. That's sort of like trying to prove to somebody that the sky is blue and today is Wednesday when that person already has made up their mind to not listen to reason


There is a thing called reading comprehension. I called this guys bluff about actual MEDICAL RECORDS. Now he put some bs article, and is backing off his claim of MEDICAL RECORDS showing Bond's "doses".








[/quote]

BS article? Your just being blind at this point. This article was from Sports Illustrated, whcih last time I checked was a pretty credible sports news publication. Also the MEDICAL RECORDS are doping calenders which are documented evidence in the federal investigation of BALCO and are cited by federal agents who conducted the raid. You didnt call any bluff of mine since I obviously wasn't bluffing. I mentioned this article and the records, you asked for a link to the article with the information, and I provided quotes from the text as well as a link to the article. Where did I bluff? Im not backing off any claim. The closest thing I said to "backing off" was that there arent public sopies of Bonds medical records/doping calenders available. Last time I checked medical records are confidential in nature. Are your medical records posted on the internet? I did however supply documented proof that federal agents did discover medical records regarding Bonds' usage, and thats pretty solid to me unless you are going to rely on the federal government conspiracy which involves Sport Ilustrated to explain these testimonials.

Sounds more to me like your out of any reasonable defense for why Bonds is innocent, and now your just getting hostile and defensive about it because your too proud to admit you were wrong and that it is brutally obvious that Bonds used performance enhancing drugs. Do you have any argument thats not just juvenile substance like "some bs article," or are you going to rely on trying to discredit Sports Illustrated as your main defense for the beloved Barry?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Someday Exodus will realize that global warming is real and Fido will realize that Barry Bond's head is larger than a pumpkin.


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

There are two factors here.. 1. regardless of how obvious everyone thinks it is that Bonds used roids...there is no proof, period. If there was he would be sitting in jail for perjury. Books, articles, etc are not proof.

2. regardless of the ridiculous "illegal drugs" rule... Bonds did nothing against the rules... If you really want to argue the illegal drugs angle... im sure there are hundreds of current players currently who should be booted and thousands of records to be erased.... go bug them.

This is a witch hunt because people had Bonds arrogant ass...Not because they want to preserve "baseball"...if it was really about baseball, there would be a lot more to the books, articles, etc...this issue is way bigger than 1 person who is about to take 2nd place in HR..not break the record...

And Pujols could be breaking the single season record this yr anyway...Baseball is a new game, the records from the Ruth era are done, regardless of if Bonds is the first to break em.


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

bonds is a joke to baseball he cant honestly say he did it naturally he had help besides i hear he is just like his dad was a real jerk anyone that does steroids is a joke what kind of role models juice up so kids can see that hey do this and you can be just like me oh yeah the best part of all of these guys doing it is this one liner i did not know i was taking steroids. you want to watch a real baseball player now a days just watch albert pujols


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

If it happened with some1 other than barry it would not be a story. I wish people would get off his back. He is a great athlete and a first ballot hall of fame player pre steroids. Think, Would you use them, you would have to so you could compete with the players in the league. It wasnt just Barry


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

cadeucsb said:


> There are two factors here.. 1. regardless of how obvious everyone thinks it is that Bonds used roids...there is no proof, period. If there was he would be sitting in jail for perjury. Books, articles, etc are not proof.
> 
> 2. regardless of the ridiculous "illegal drugs" rule... Bonds did nothing against the rules... If you really want to argue the illegal drugs angle... im sure there are hundreds of current players currently who should be booted and thousands of records to be erased.... go bug them.
> 
> ...


How can you just completely negate the evidence of a government agents testimony which was published in a book and in Sports Illustrated, the most highly respected sports news publication in the world. Your searching for reasons to ignore the problem because you've probably grown up loving Barry as a Giants fan. I'll bet if he was on the Brewers or Rangers etc you would be saying completely different. Being a Giants fan, your opinion is very biased. As much as you want to put your hands over your ears and sing, its getting impossible to ignore. Eventually everyone will have to come to the realization that he cheated.

Im not saying noone else cheated, but noone else has put themselves into the spotlight of breaking the most cherished record in baseball history. Lets face it, noone really cares that much about Hank Aaron. The legend of Babe Ruth is something that isnt paralleled in any sport by any athlete, and by trying to over shadow him and in Barrys own words "become greater then him," he has put the spotlight on himself and his obvious cheating.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Fido said:


> I honestly think that words are wasted on bay area Bonds apologists such as Fido.. That's sort of like trying to prove to somebody that the sky is blue and today is Wednesday when that person already has made up their mind to not listen to reason


There is a thing called reading comprehension. I called this guys bluff about actual MEDICAL RECORDS. Now he put some bs article, and is backing off his claim of MEDICAL RECORDS showing Bond's "doses".








[/quote]
Fido...you honestly are a moron. How is anyone going to get medical records to prove something to you with current H.I.P.P.A Laws written the way they are? You create/request things that are impossible to prove. Your placing requests on this poor guy that the courts would not even demand. There are no medical records, only dosing logs...huge difference! Nobody has access to my medical records, but if I am getting something done illegally, and keeping a dosinig log about it, then that is a different story.

He told you the article came from a S.I. mag, he posted it, and you continue.

Find a hill...and get over it.

The boy is doping...everyone knows it.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

r1dermon said:


> he's in the NL, sox are in the AL, i could care less if he took my favorite pitcher yard...you're a dumbass wes...eat my sh*t. bonds is a loser, he took roids to get where he was, why should i be jealous, bonds is jealous of ruth and aaron because they did it without roids. he's a loser, he calls beantown racist and then goes and says that he'd like to break ruth's record but not aarons...what a ***. this f*cker should be banished from baseball forever, all his records should be whiped away. he's a loser, and treats the very few that support him like a bunch of f*cking tards. talking about how he's got a hard life...f*ck him...what car does he drive? i'll bet you its a lot nicer than mine...so he can stfu about how he's got it hard, he doesnt know what hard is.


grow up i have the right to my opinion it doesnt make me a dumbass. what are you 12?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

Theres more testosterone flowing through this thread then the combined non-existant tesitcles of Bonds, Giambi, Maguire and Sosa


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Theres more testosterone flowing through this thread then the combined non-existant tesitcles of Bonds, Giambi, Maguire and Sosa


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Theres more testosterone flowing through this thread then the combined non-existant tesitcles of Bonds, Giambi, Maguire and Sosa


Dude, natural testosterone is sooooo yesterday


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

no wes, that alone doesnt make you a dumbass...the fact that you rip me in a lot of threads, and dont provide any kind of explanation, is what makes you a dumbass. included is the fact that you know absolutely sh*t about car audio, yet you feel the need to post in the thread about absolutely nothing, thats what makes you a dumbass...feel free to PM me.

as for bonds, i hope he gets hit/walked for the rest of the season, baseball means too much to have some jackass taint the records like this.


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

i consider myself to be as unbiased as a Giants fan can get. I am in no way saying "no way he did steroids"... I am saying with 100% proof, you cant punish him. Like I said before, there is no proof and if this "federal agent testimony" was rock solid, Bonds would be in jail for perjury already.

Like I said, I am not saying for sure hes innocent, I am saying hes innocent til hes proven guilty (and he has in no way been proven guilty other than public opinion which is all hearsay based on the fact that everyone has hated him for years and want to see him go down no matter the reason why).

Pretty funny that all the heat died down now that its a given he will take 2nd place on the all time record list. I predicted that would happen from the very beginning. Baseball knowing they cant do anything and Selig risking going down in flames as commissioner just tried to pressure Bonds out via public opinion before the record was broken. It didnt work, the record will be broken and the heat is gone.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

cadeucsb said:


> i consider myself to be as unbiased as a Giants fan can get. I am in no way saying "no way he did steroids"... I am saying with 100% proof, you cant punish him. Like I said before, there is no proof and if this "federal agent testimony" was rock solid, Bonds would be in jail for perjury already.
> 
> Like I said, I am not saying for sure hes innocent, I am saying hes innocent til hes proven guilty (and he has in no way been proven guilty other than public opinion which is all hearsay based on the fact that everyone has hated him for years and want to see him go down no matter the reason why).
> 
> Pretty funny that all the heat died down now that its a given he will take 2nd place on the all time record list. I predicted that would happen from the very beginning. Baseball knowing they cant do anything and Selig risking going down in flames as commissioner just tried to pressure Bonds out via public opinion before the record was broken. It didnt work, the record will be broken and the heat is gone.


No your a sterotypical biased Giants fan. Bonds isnt in jail because he hasnt been investigated. The case was to shutdown BALCO, which has been done, not to convict individual athletes. MLB is currently responsible for any descipline of its players, the government is not taking action against each individual athlete. The federal agent gave an interview to the writers of this article and this is what he had to say. What reason would he lie about the investigations findings.

How can you say the heat is gone? He's getting booed more now at every away stadium then ever before. It obviously has nothing to do with teams worrying about losing since the Giants suck so unbeleivably bad, it has more to do with the fact that Bonds is hated because everyone knows he cheated his way to where he is. If you dont beleive me read some of the signs being held up in Philly or any of the other Giants away games coming up. Most of the fans would be happy if Bonds never played again, including myself.

And its not definite Barry will break the record. If we're lucky he'll get severaly injured during the next game and he'll never play again. Or maybe he'll get pelted in his head and get knocked unconcious never to play again. God knows his head is a big enough target.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

purjury=jail? raphael palmero anybody???


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

ESPMike said:


> i consider myself to be as unbiased as a Giants fan can get. I am in no way saying "no way he did steroids"... I am saying with 100% proof, you cant punish him. Like I said before, there is no proof and if this "federal agent testimony" was rock solid, Bonds would be in jail for perjury already.
> 
> Like I said, I am not saying for sure hes innocent, I am saying hes innocent til hes proven guilty (and he has in no way been proven guilty other than public opinion which is all hearsay based on the fact that everyone has hated him for years and want to see him go down no matter the reason why).
> 
> Pretty funny that all the heat died down now that its a given he will take 2nd place on the all time record list. I predicted that would happen from the very beginning. Baseball knowing they cant do anything and Selig risking going down in flames as commissioner just tried to pressure Bonds out via public opinion before the record was broken. It didnt work, the record will be broken and the heat is gone.


No your a sterotypical biased Giants fan. Bonds isnt in jail because he hasnt been investigated. The case was to shutdown BALCO, which has been done, not to convict individual athletes. MLB is currently responsible for any descipline of its players, the government is not taking action against each individual athlete. The federal agent gave an interview to the writers of this article and this is what he had to say. What reason would he lie about the investigations findings.

How can you say the heat is gone? He's getting booed more now at every away stadium then ever before. It obviously has nothing to do with teams worrying about losing since the Giants suck so unbeleivably bad, it has more to do with the fact that Bonds is hated because everyone knows he cheated his way to where he is. If you dont beleive me read some of the signs being held up in Philly or any of the other Giants away games coming up. Most of the fans would be happy if Bonds never played again, including myself.

And its not definite Barry will break the record. If we're lucky he'll get severaly injured during the next game and he'll never play again. Or maybe he'll get pelted in his head and get knocked unconcious never to play again. God knows his head is a big enough target.
[/quote]

Have you ever seen a Giants game before? I have gone to about every game here in Denver for the last 4 or 5 years and the booing has always been there... couple of weeks ago it was no worse than normal. Funny tho, people love to hate him, but would love to have them on their teams...Anyone that says no is just lying to pretend that are some moral purist. This point has been made in SF where people love him because he wins games and refuse the hearsay...Of which i am sure most of us SF fans would be not so pleased with him anymore if there was anything more than hearsay... If you want to pretend that I am just turning a blind eye...thats your deal... but based on the fact hes not in jail or booted from baseball...i am right.

And yes, if he was proven guilty, he would be in jail...He is currently indicted for perjury and if it wa s proven hes a roider... he would be sitting in a cell, period.

R1...palmeiro was not indicted for his acts of perjury, which just furthers my point, this about going after the person people have been looking for a reason to take down for a decade.

And yes, the heat has subsided... a month ago it was all anyone was talking about and what now? The issue is in the exact same place, but no one is talking anymore... I havent seen anything about Bonds on TV or the radio other than "we will provide you instant coverage of every at bat until he breaks the record"


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

that is 100% bullshit. he has no legs left, only thing he can do is hit a ball fairly well anymore. he's no good in the outfield...i can say 100% that i would not want him on the red sox, and i would raise a stink if he came to the red sox, because most likely we'd lose youkalis and a few prospects to get him, and we'd have papi playing 1st so that juice man bonds can DH, which is complete crap. just like i can say i would never want TO on the new england patriots...there's more to it than you think, and bonds is nowhere near the best hitter in the league anymore. i'd boo the sh*t outta him...of course, he did take shots at boston before, so i've got reason beyond the fact that he's a steroid using dumbass who is ruining baseball.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

cadeucsb said:


> i consider myself to be as unbiased as a Giants fan can get. I am in no way saying "no way he did steroids"... I am saying with 100% proof, you cant punish him. Like I said before, there is no proof and if this "federal agent testimony" was rock solid, Bonds would be in jail for perjury already.
> 
> Like I said, I am not saying for sure hes innocent, I am saying hes innocent til hes proven guilty (and he has in no way been proven guilty other than public opinion which is all hearsay based on the fact that everyone has hated him for years and want to see him go down no matter the reason why).
> 
> Pretty funny that all the heat died down now that its a given he will take 2nd place on the all time record list. I predicted that would happen from the very beginning. Baseball knowing they cant do anything and Selig risking going down in flames as commissioner just tried to pressure Bonds out via public opinion before the record was broken. It didnt work, the record will be broken and the heat is gone.


No your a sterotypical biased Giants fan. Bonds isnt in jail because he hasnt been investigated. The case was to shutdown BALCO, which has been done, not to convict individual athletes. MLB is currently responsible for any descipline of its players, the government is not taking action against each individual athlete. The federal agent gave an interview to the writers of this article and this is what he had to say. What reason would he lie about the investigations findings.

How can you say the heat is gone? He's getting booed more now at every away stadium then ever before. It obviously has nothing to do with teams worrying about losing since the Giants suck so unbeleivably bad, it has more to do with the fact that Bonds is hated because everyone knows he cheated his way to where he is. If you dont beleive me read some of the signs being held up in Philly or any of the other Giants away games coming up. Most of the fans would be happy if Bonds never played again, including myself.

And its not definite Barry will break the record. If we're lucky he'll get severaly injured during the next game and he'll never play again. Or maybe he'll get pelted in his head and get knocked unconcious never to play again. God knows his head is a big enough target.
[/quote]

Have you ever seen a Giants game before? I have gone to about every game here in Denver for the last 4 or 5 years and the booing has always been there... couple of weeks ago it was no worse than normal. Funny tho, people love to hate him, but would love to have them on their teams...Anyone that says no is just lying to pretend that are some moral purist. This point has been made in SF where people love him because he wins games and refuse the hearsay...Of which i am sure most of us SF fans would be not so pleased with him anymore if there was anything more than hearsay... If you want to pretend that I am just turning a blind eye...thats your deal... but based on the fact hes not in jail or booted from baseball...i am right.

And yes, if he was proven guilty, he would be in jail...He is currently indicted for perjury and if it wa s proven hes a roider... he would be sitting in a cell, period.

R1...palmeiro was not indicted for his acts of perjury, which just furthers my point, this about going after the person people have been looking for a reason to take down for a decade.

And yes, the heat has subsided... a month ago it was all anyone was talking about and what now? The issue is in the exact same place, but no one is talking anymore... I havent seen anything about Bonds on TV or the radio other than "we will provide you instant coverage of every at bat until he breaks the record"
[/quote]

100%









If Bonds played here (philly), I would be unbeleivably pissed about the situation. We'd have to let him play left field, losing Pat Burrell who is among the league leaders in HR and RBIs, and hes hitting .300. Why would I trade him for Barry Bonds who usually goes 0 for unless he hits a HR once every few games. Id want nothing to do with Barry.

Why hasnt Bonds been booted from baseball? Because baseball's steroid policy is still pathetic. Even if he failed a test he wouldnt be booted, hed get a few games suspension. Not to mention baseball's steroid tests only test for a small pathetic fraction of cheap steroids used by high school kids, not the high tech stuff professional athletes have access to. Not to mention things like HGH and Insulin injections dont even show up on any kind of steroid test. Barry did in fact take a blood test which came back with INCREDIBLY high testosterone levels, but it was never attributed to anything because there were no annabolics in his system. Only Barry wasnt on anabolics, he was on HGH which only shows up on tests as high testosterone levels. Still not something that qualifies as a failed drug test.

So is that to say that we should ignore his obvious cheating because baseball has a weak drug testing policy? Personally I dont think so. I think its an embarrassment that someone like Pete Rose is banned from the game for life, but someone like Bonds who has altered the outcomes of countless games with his cheating plays on. It makes me sick. Im not afraid to say that if he dropped dead tomorrow...well I wouldnt shed a tear.


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

of course you all call BS.. because you dont like him and he will never even consider your organizations... I dont expect any diff of a reaction. He would be the best DH in the majors if he went that route and unless you dont want your team to win... you are just saying you dont want him because u hate him.

He wont go the DH route tho...he will break the record...secure his record and retire a Giant.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yeah, he'll retire a giant cheater...and david ortiz 0wnz barry bonds at DH, bonds is all washed up, the juice finally caught up with him...

thats good that he'd never consider my organization, because we dont f*cking want him...he's a cheating douche bag loser, look where the sox are right now, with barry bonds we'd be a worse team...douche bags like that dont belong in professional sports.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

I have never laughed so hard as I did last night watching sports center when I saw that he got thrown at. I have the upmost respect for the Astros pitcher Springer for finally doing what everyone else in the league wants to do. That was classic...







:laugh:


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

yeah, maybe bonds can smash baseballs out of the park. so he beat ruth's record. but he couldn't do it like the babe...overweight, drunk and belligerent.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

hyphen said:


> yeah, maybe bonds can smash baseballs out of the park. so he beat ruth's record. but he couldn't do it like the babe...overweight, drunk and belligerent.


DING!

Did anyone watch him have 5 balls thrown at him in a row? How does that happen? What a mockery.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

hyphen said:


> yeah, maybe bonds can smash baseballs out of the park. so he beat ruth's record. but he couldn't do it like the babe...overweight, drunk and belligerent.


Damn strait. Goes to show you how diminant the Babe was. He was drunk of his ass and ate 15 hot dogs before each at bat and he still hit them out of the park at will. Barry has a big head, the Babe had a big liver.


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

Yep and for throwing at Bonds, Springer is gonna get a minimum 10 game suspension. Way to help ur team! Was nice to see the standing ovation when Bonds smacked it outta the park in Philly. Even Peter Gammons was suprised to see it. I guarantee the fans will be standing in awe when he ties and break the record regardless of if they boo him when he comes up to bat.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

Anyone have footage of the Springer beanball? I heard it was pretty funny, havent seen it yet.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Who cares. He used roids. Theres enough proof. We don't need him to admit to it, but thats besides the point. He is a total dick for not signing the ball. Reguardless of the fact that hes a cheater. Hes a dick. He treats MLB fans like piss and like hes a god. Giants fans should be ashamed of having such a arrogant dick as their star. But Giants fans are dicks too so as long as he keeps winning games they will turn a blind eye to the fact that bonds is a less then plesant person. 
I used to be a Giants fan. back when he and will clark smashing balls and the team was actually good. but I'm not going to sit here and defend the guy. 
For a fan to catch such an important ball and bonds to deny signing the ball. I'm sorry that just makes him a ass. No he's not obligated to sign the ball. That's not in his contract. But if he had respect for the game and the fans that make the game what it is he should have signed it. What would it have hurt for him to do so? What would it have cost him? Nothing. It would have actually won him some favor. showen him to be a stand up kinda guy. Instead it just sent home the fact that bonds dosen't give a sh*t about his fans, the game of baseball or anyone else except himself. IMO.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

cadeucsb said:


> Yep and for throwing at Bonds, Springer is gonna get a minimum 10 game suspension. Way to help ur team! Was nice to see the standing ovation when Bonds smacked it outta the park in Philly. Even Peter Gammons was suprised to see it. I guarantee the fans will be standing in awe when he ties and break the record regardless of if they boo him when he comes up to bat.


It was even nicer to see the standing ovation after he got beaned by Springer. Shame he didnt hit him in the head and end his career...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Its funny because you guys ignore all the bad things all the other players do and just bash Bonds. You guys don't care that a pitcher tried to take Bonds out of the game, or how others don't sign hats and balls at will.

Just another case of jelousy IMHO.

Some of the people here are hurting the sport more than Bonds.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Bonds is a joke. His steroid use could be described as the elephant in the corner of the room that everybody (Giants fans) is pretending not to notice. I am from the metro Detroit area which resigns me to being a Tigers fan. I can say, with absolute certainty and without a hint of jealousy or envy, that I would not, do not want Bonds on my team. Not as the DH, not as the LF, not as the freakin' hot dog vendor. He is a cheater. He is a jerk. Even if Bonds was guilty of perjury, which he is, that does not automatically mean that he would be sitting in pirson, i.e. Chris Webber. So please stop parading that "if Bonds used, he'd be guilty of perjury and in jail right now", because that is a terribly flawed argument on top of being just flat out incorrect.

ESPN is guilty of being on both sides of the fence with Bonds, but that is because that is what garners viewership. They are fueling this already controversial issue by building Bonds up (Bonds on Bonds; unlimited coverage of every Bonds at-bat) and tearing him back down (by dutifully reporting the ongoings of the Balco case and Bonds involvement with Conte and his allegiance to Anderson).

One more thing, please please please stop referring to #714 as "the reccord". #714 will be 2nd place, whether it has an asterisk next to it or not. Henry Aaron owns the record (shame on the individual who claimed that 'nobody cares about Aaron' in an above post) which Bonds has said he has no intention of attempting to break. Added to that the apparent inability he has of breaking the record even if that were his life's goal at this point. His body is literally breaking down before our very eyes.

Sincerely

Tom


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Yeah but this particular thread is about Bonds. But yeah other players that don't sign when presented with a landmark item are dicks too. 
Or players that try and charge people for their autograph. As if the 20 million doller contract isn't enought for them. With those big dollars you should never ask your fans to pay or to treat tehm like dirt.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Fido said:


> Its funny because you guys ignore all the bad things all the other players do and just bash Bonds. You guys don't care that a pitcher tried to take Bonds out of the game, or how others don't sign hats and balls at will.
> 
> Just another case of jelousy IMHO.
> 
> Some of the people here are hurting the sport more than Bonds.


Um, I'm neutral here but do you really think some of the people here are hurting the sport more?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Must be purely coincidental that both people defending Bonds in this thread are connected to the Bay area ..


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

PygoFanatic said:


> One more thing, please please please stop referring to #714 as "the reccord". #714 will be 2nd place, whether it has an asterisk next to it or not. Henry Aaron owns the record (*shame on the individual who claimed that 'nobody cares about Aaron' in an above post*) which Bonds has said he has no intention of attempting to break. Added to that the apparent inability he has of breaking the record even if that were his life's goal at this point. His body is literally breaking down before our very eyes.


Im the one that made that comment, but not in that context. I was simply trying to point out that in all sports, Babe Ruth is the most legendary historic figure of all time. I didnt mean any disrespect to Hank, as obviously he is the true record holder. However overshadowing Babe Ruth and calling yourself "better then Babe Ruth" as Bonds put it, is threatening the most cherished individual in professional sports history. Obviously Aaron was an amazing player and person, but he never had the legendary status of the Babe, which is all I was trying to convey.



> Some of the people here are hurting the sport more than Bonds.


I need to hear an example of this. Who is hurting the sport more then Bonds?


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

> > Some of the people here are hurting the sport more than Bonds.
> 
> 
> I need to hear an example of this. Who is hurting the sport more then Bonds?


Man, I was at a Jays game the other day and I whipped the opposing teams homerun ball back on the feild. This caused a slight indent on the artificial turf at the SkyDome. Because of this, the feild was no longer as good s a could be.

Thus, I am hurting the game of baseball


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

> Some of the people here are hurting the sport more than Bonds.


I need to hear an example of this. Who is hurting the sport more then Bonds?
[/quote]

*YOU*


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

Personally, although by the rules he did "cheat," I could care less that Bonds used roids (as he obviously did). Many pro baseball players do/have used roids but that didnt make them hit the number of homeruns that he has. When I buy a ticket to see a sporting event of anykind, I wanna c the best of the best, people that appear almost superhuman in their ability 2 play their chosen sport. Steroids dont make u see the pitch ne better, they dont make ur swing ne more accurate. All they do is make u stronger. I dont hate Bonds because of the roids, I hate him because hes an ass.
Fact is I dont think people will remember Bonds in 70 years like they remember Ruth now, regardless of how many homeruns he hits. Ruth had an amazing off field persona which accented his on field prowess. He was a great guy. Bonds off field is a complete ass. Imo, this guy and every other pro baseball player is living a dream and they owe IT ALL to the fans that buy tickets and write their checks. Y the hell does this guy have such a stick up his ass? If I was getting paid 2 play a sport I would b the happiest guy on the planet. The media could accuse me of just about nething and i wouldnt care if i was making the kind of money that he is. People pay tons of their hard earned cash 2 go watch him play a game and hes an ass about it







?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

acestro said:


> yeah, maybe bonds can smash baseballs out of the park. so he beat ruth's record. but he couldn't do it like the babe...overweight, drunk and belligerent.


DING!

Did anyone watch him have 5 balls thrown at him in a row? How does that happen? What a mockery.
[/quote]

not a mockery...they have a history ..bonds showed him up by smashing a homer once upon a time...

and man is this thread funny..there will always be bonds haters...

espnmike ..one name..lenny dykstra..philly player..one of the most cherish players to ever play there....but holy juice batman..guy became massive the year they went to the world series..his number increased aswell on the field( his knees gave out on him a couple years laters,sad cause i really enjoyed watching nails play).....bottomline..people have always hated bonds since his pirate years..in this sport your like from the get go.."mark mcwire" or you not "barry bonds"..everybody knew that macwire did roid..but yet nothing was ever mention during his home run chase....why? he's a good guy..media friendly...family guy...bonds ..dickhead..self-centered..f*ck the media type...roids is everywhere in every sports(i remember you mention that 98 percent of players in the nfl are true..false..(don't ask the panthers(doctor given..super bowl year) and raiders(bill romanowski dealing..superbowl year)..as they say..its only cheating if you caught......and the case of his head swelling..false......he wears a 7-1/4 ..been documents from his early years to now by mlb....btw today i read that puljos did human growth pills...







and he's lying about his age







.media will do anything to sell papers...honestly i could give two sh*t..baseball is full of cheaters,scammer,racist,womanizers,drug dealers(past to present)...just sit back,relax and enjoy the game....


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Fido said:


> yeah, maybe bonds can smash baseballs out of the park. so he beat ruth's record. but he couldn't do it like the babe...overweight, drunk and belligerent.


DING!

Did anyone watch him have 5 balls thrown at him in a row? How does that happen? What a mockery.
[/quote]

not a mockery...they have a history ..bonds showed him up by smashing a homer once upon a time...

and man is this thread funny..there will always be bonds haters...

espnmike ..one name..lenny dykstra..philly player..one of the most cherish players to ever play there....but holy juice batman..guy became massive the year they went to the world series..his number increased aswell on the field( his knees gave out on him a couple years laters,sad cause i really enjoyed watching nails play).....bottomline..people have always hated bonds since his pirate years..in this sport your like from the get go.."mark mcwire" or you not "barry bonds"..everybody knew that macwire did roid..but yet nothing was ever mention during his home run chase....why? he's a good guy..media friendly...family guy...bonds ..dickhead..self-centered..f*ck the media type...roids is everywhere in every sports(i remember you mention that 98 percent of players in the nfl are true..false..(don't ask the panthers(doctor given..super bowl year) and raiders(bill romanowski dealing..superbowl year)..as they say..its only cheating if you caught......and the case of his head swelling..false......he wears a 7-1/4 ..been documents from his early years to now by mlb....btw today i read that puljos did human growth pills...







and he's lying about his age







.media will do anything to sell papers...honestly i could give two sh*t..baseball is full of cheaters,scammer,racist,womanizers,drug dealers(past to present)...just sit back,relax and enjoy the game....








[/quote]

Your absolutely right about the Panthers and Romanowski. As a matter of fact Romanowski got his steroids from BALCO, same as Barry. His name was also found amogst all the doping calenders and drug test results found during the BACLO raid.

As for the 98% comment.. What I said then was I would estimate that about 98% of NFL players are clean. What I said I could vouch for is that I work for an NFL team, and I can guarentee you 100% positively that ALL of our players are clean. I can positively asure you that neither our Coaching staff or training staff would in any way tolerate ANY drug use of any kind, and that there is no steroids in our locker room.

I agree with you about McGwire too, and lets not forget Sosa as well, steroids and corked bats. Im not claiming that Bonds is the only problem here, steroids is obviously a pretty wide spread problem in baseball. But why make a fuss about McGwire, hes retired. I gave hell about that when he was hitting them. Bonds is still playing, AND trying to break the most significant record in professional sports. The reason guys like Ryank Franklin dont catch heat about it is because what have they done... the guys is terrible. He's a second rate bullpen pitcher that is most likely on his way to the minors anways. Bonds on the other hand is a dominant figure in baseball. And he has been for a long time, even before roids.

I always used to like Bonds. Dispite arrogent and an ass, Ive always had respect for any 30/30 guy. A guy that consistantly can hit 30 HR, steal 30 bases, hit 100 RBI and make all the amazing plays he did in the outfield is a great well rounded player. Back in the early 90s I would have LOVED to have Barry on my team. As a matter of fact I used to go to Giants vs Phillies games not just because I was a Phillies fan, but because I really liked to watch Bonds play. Maybe that one of the reasons I hate him so much now. As a fan of his and his type of play, seeing him cheat his way to the top and destroy his legacy and his families legacy pisses me off. The great player he was is gone. He can barely walk much less steal a base. When is the last time he made a diving catch half way into center field like he did in the old days? He cant do it anymore because he has changed the person and player he is. He isnt the fact, skinny guy who could do it all anymore, hes a juiced up musclebound roider who can hit the ball over the fence or nothing at all. He was destined to be a 500 hitter and have Ricky Henderson like stolen base numbers, and now hes nothing more then a joke and a disgrace...and it pisses me off.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

wanna face real facts 
money talks and bullshit walks 
nobody cares about old stuff no more
its all about the money 
bonds sicks mguier sucks 
there not gonna be penilized for being the worst possible examplefor athletes in the world 
they call themselfs PROs 
i call the SHMOES

the baseball higher ups (maybe bud siegle im not sure)
are so rich why would they care 
there worried about the up and comming steriod usen cheaters 
and how it would effect them in the long run


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

ESPMike said:


> One more thing, please please please stop referring to #714 as "the reccord". #714 will be 2nd place, whether it has an asterisk next to it or not. Henry Aaron owns the record (*shame on the individual who claimed that 'nobody cares about Aaron' in an above post*) which Bonds has said he has no intention of attempting to break. Added to that the apparent inability he has of breaking the record even if that were his life's goal at this point. His body is literally breaking down before our very eyes.


Im the one that made that comment, but not in that context. I was simply trying to point out that in all sports, Babe Ruth is the most legendary historic figure of all time. I didnt mean any disrespect to Hank, as obviously he is the true record holder. However overshadowing Babe Ruth and calling yourself "better then Babe Ruth" as Bonds put it, is threatening the most cherished individual in professional sports history. Obviously Aaron was an amazing player and person, but he never had the legendary status of the Babe, which is all I was trying to convey.



> Some of the people here are hurting the sport more than Bonds.


I need to hear an example of this. Who is hurting the sport more then Bonds?
[/quote]

He goes by 'comissioner'... the one who turned a blind eye to roid fest McGuire v Sosa run because people actually starting to watch baseball again...

People intentionally hurting people or attempting to take people out of game are far worse than any cheating... for example you cheating on ur SATs and me hoping you run ur car into a tree... Records in a game and your health are in different leagues no matter how arrogant someone is.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

> He goes by 'comissioner'... the one who turned a blind eye to roid fest McGuire v Sosa run because people actually starting to watch baseball again...










That you have right. Bud Selig needs to go. He hasnt done anything to address the problems with baseball, hes been more focused on stupid things like making the all star game count and other dumb gimicks.


----------

